

NYC regulators announce proposed rules for taxi apps - 001sky
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3574762/nyc-taxi-app-rule-proposal-e-hail-tlc

======
pashakym
"The proposals would require any e-hail app to obtain a one-year, renewable
license from the TLC.." sounds like a tax....

